# Bouvier/Schnauzer/BRT - How to groom fur on muzzle that sticks up in front of eyes



## Ben M. (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a dog that has long fur for the length of the muzzle. He's a Bouvier des Flandres but I'm sure that the Giant Schnauzer and Black Russian Terrier would be the same in the respect of my question.

My dog still has a lot of puppy coat. He's 7 months old. The fur on his muzzle is a little wild. The most troublesome are some tufts that stick up right in front of his eyes. What should I do with these?

I trim the eyebrows short so they don't fall over his eyes. Maybe once his adult coat is full, he can grow the brow hair long and I can comb it over to the side but the puppy fluff doesn't stay where I comb it.

Below the eyes, the hair should lay down and drape over the muzzle but it sticks up in front of his eyes. I'm concerned if I cut it short it will stick up even worse. Whereas if it grew quite a bit longer it might drape. I don't want to shave his muzzle like a poodle but I don't know what to do with these tufts.

Any ideas?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Do NOT cut it unless you want to keep cutting it. It has to grow out. Bouvier should not have the hair cut over the eyes either, just the side of the eye trimmed, so you can see the eye from the side, but not the front. When you trim that hair above the eyes, you are helping that hair between the eyes stand up, rather than lay down. When that hair gets longer, it will lay down. Ideally, the hair above it is long too, to help it all lay down. Its going to be hard to trim the hair above the eyes and not influence the hair below it..I say do the correct breed face trim, and when it grows out (its a puppy, so its going to take a few months) you will be having better results. If you cut it, you will have to keep cutting it, cause its going to stick straight up again.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben M. said:


> View attachment 20134
> View attachment 20135
> View attachment 20136
> 
> ...


Grooming of Bouviers, Giants and BRT's is different.
This probably doesn't help but, 
the hair on the face of the Black Russian Terrier is _never_ supposed to be cut...
Hair on the cheeks and over the eyes is thinned (a la "Coat King"), but not trimmed.


----------



## syngsd2011 (Dec 2, 2010)

honestly, Ive gotta Black Russian and my show groomer will shave a little bit of hair in from of the eyes so it's easier for the judge to see his eyes. not that his fall or beard is trimmed just the extra stuff, but he's a pup so just brush it and let it grow simply because thats the breed. if it doesnt grow out then he's not gonna look like a Bouvier. but on a lighter note, what a cute pup


----------

